# kitchen and bath additions



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

If anyone is looking for some work done around their home or office, please call for a free estimate.

We deal with all sizes of jobs. from large to small.Windows,Doors,crown molding,baseboard,Tile and hardwood floors,crapet,

drywall, and painting,specializing in complete kitchen,bath,and additions.

Jeff McGill

485-5609


----------

